# FREE embryo scope



## dizzywizzy (May 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
I am currently cycling with CRGW and from March 1st they are offering FREE embryo scope for all patients. This is a great offer as it would have cost me about £700.


----------



## IndigoBlue (Aug 20, 2012)

Brilliant news! thanks for letting us know Dizzy, best of luck with your treatment


----------



## ammiebabes1920 (Mar 4, 2011)

I seen this to I paid 500 last we some package prices have changed tho to accomodate price change icsi used to be 3695 think it's 3900 now


----------

